# Rabbit hutch ramp



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

the ramps on my double hutches broke so they no longer have a top floor so i was wondering if anyone knew of any good places to get some good quality ones from? as a lot only sell 50cm ones and i need them minimum of 70cm.


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

I got a nice one on ebay afew months ago, resonable price to


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You could put a shelf for them to jump between the two instead  
Or make one thats stronger and put rubber car matting on it so stop them slipping.

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> You could put a shelf for them to jump between the two instead
> Or make one thats stronger and put rubber car matting on it so stop them slipping.
> 
> *Heidi*


its a height thats safe for them to jump, but im worried of the little ones catching their spay scars.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> its a height thats safe for them to jump, but im worried of the little ones catching their spay scars.


How long has it been now?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i no longer have any ramps in my 6 x 2 3 tier hutch, they all broke a long time ago, the rabbits all just jump between the levels no problems though


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> How long has it been now?


11 days now


----------

